# Asian Pear wood for smoking?



## otis857 (Nov 20, 2011)

Has anyone here used pear wood, specifically Asian pear for smoking? I have an Asian Pear tree that Im thinking about cutting down this winter and it will provide many years of smoking wood. Its too bad, because this tree puts out lots of pears every year, but Asian pears are hard, never soften up and have an unusual flavor compared to Bartlet or other sweeter pears. The tree's going down regardless.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2011)

Any fruit wood is good for smoking.


----------



## otis857 (Nov 20, 2011)

Actually, I tried smoking a Turkey breast to try a different rub combination for Thanksgiving along with some chicken drumsticks today. They came out tasty and the wood had a mild smell that worked quite well with poultry.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 20, 2011)

I would think it is a mild wood that would be good with fish or poultry


----------



## otis857 (Nov 21, 2011)

Given that yesterday's smoke convinced me that it tastes good an smells really good,, here's a local pick up deal. If anyone here lives in the Phoenix area, when I cut the tree down this winter, you can come and get some of it. THere will be a lot more wood than I can use. Price is right - the "U want it, U haul it" rate. Otherwise what I dont save will go to the dump.  If your interested, PM me and I'll let you know when the tree is going down.


----------

